

House Passes Amendment To Cut Off Funding For NSA’s “Backdoor” Searches - user_235711
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/19/house-of-representatives-passes-amendment-to-cut-off-funding-for-nsas-backdoor-searches/

======
s_q_b
Even as the resident apologist for NSA activities, I have to say this bill
seems entirely appropriate to me.

Information gathered under FISA 702 shouldn't be able to be searched for
American data without a proper search warrant, and preventing the undermining
of encryption standards seems like a net win for our own cybersecurity, since
it's hard to have faith that bad actors couldn't one day leverage the very
backdoors that the government implants.

This bill strikes a good balance between privacy and national security,
demonstrates knowledge of how 702 has been used as an end run around the rules
for domestic searches, and enhances our nation's cybersecurity posture rather
than harming it.

Too bad this likely won't pass the Senate, but at least it's a blueprint for
future efforts to preserve our lead in cyber warfare while protecting
Constitutional principles.

~~~
hga
Very unlikely to pass the Senate, since 2009 they haven't been passing budgets
in election years (or 2011).

That is, rather than going on record on the various appropriations bills like
this one, huge "must pass" (or the government "shuts down") continuing
resolutions are passed.

~~~
nickff
It appears that the people would prefer to have the government continue like
this in perpetuity, rather than endure a shutdown. I find it dismaying that
your characterization of the current state of affairs seems entirely accurate.

------
Epicawesomehn
It's about time for that...

------
NoMoreNicksLeft
Watch for the next couple weeks or months, this will be reversed. Some of its
champions will mysteriously stay silent on the reversal.

Those are the ones that were blackmailed by the NSA.

